# MS Excel ?



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

How do you change the default format of a cell that is being calculated or has a formula?

Ex:

I want A3 to show the result of A1 - A2. When A1 - A2 is applied to A3, I get a result that has a date format that comes up automatically. How do I change this date format to a number format as the default. Is it possible.

I know how to change the date over to a number after the fact but that's added steps. I would think there should be a place where you can change that default to a number format vs. the date format that I get initially.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Right click. Format cell. Choose option.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Right click. Format cell. Choose option.


I know that. That's how I get it from a date format to a number format. I want it to be a number format from the git go. Why if I subtract one number from another number I get a date answer?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Ahhh. Figured out what was going on. Fixed!


----------

